# Raw or Kibble



## Maddiecats (May 7, 2015)

Please help! I am sitting her with a 14 month old cockapoo and a 9 week old puppy and can not for the life of me decide which is best! The kibble I use is Millies wolfheart & the raw complete I am looking at is Luna & me. Your thoughts and input would really help me make the decision of which is bests for my babies. Thanks to all


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi just my opinion as a 'swapped from kibble' owner, I would definitely say raw. I would never feed kibble again, so long as circumstances allow.


----------



## Kellyf1 (Feb 12, 2016)

I too feed raw. I use Landywoods and am pleased they now do complete meals. Harvey has been raw fed since 10 weeks old - he'll be 5 on Sunday. Costs me around £70 for two months worth of food - meals and bones plus delivery. Very much a personal choice though.


----------



## Maddiecats (May 7, 2015)

Thanks so much, just nervous to make the leap into raw! Are your dogs better for the raw diet?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot is raw fed, the other two have some raw some kibble meals ... Dot is just fed raw because it suits her - anything else and she gets vile tummy - on raw she is fine - has plenty eek:) of energy and is literally fit as a butcher's dog. Mind you so are the other two... the only difference I can see is that Dot poops far less than the other two!


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

I am a big fan of raw but got well and truly told at the vets today that I shouldn't be feeding my 9 week old puppy raw, that I'd be storing up problems for the future and wouldn't be meeting her nutritional needs. For tea, Lottie had raw chicken with sweet potato and grated carrot and I'm considering changing my vet!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

beekeeper said:


> I am a big fan of raw but got well and truly told at the vets today that I shouldn't be feeding my 9 week old puppy raw, that I'd be storing up problems for the future and wouldn't be meeting her nutritional needs. For tea, Lottie had raw chicken with sweet potato and grated carrot and I'm considering changing my vet!


I would definitely change the vet!!
My vet sells raw food, I'm sticking with him 
I have also had many clients with dogs on meds for tummy troubles, after I pointing them in the direction of my vet, that he advises to put on raw and then they manage to stop the meds. A huge thumbs up for raw from me.


----------



## Maddiecats (May 7, 2015)

Marzi said:


> Dot is raw fed, the other two have some raw some kibble meals ... Dot is just fed raw because it suits her - anything else and she gets vile tummy - on raw she is fine - has plenty eek:) of energy and is literally fit as a butcher's dog. Mind you so are the other two... the only difference I can see is that Dot poops far less than the other two!


Can you feed raw and kibble at the same time? Thanks


----------



## Kellyf1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Maddicats - not really the best thing to do as they are so different you would probably struggle to get the amounts right. I always understood they are digested differently and that can cause gut problems. The benefits of feeding raw would then be lost if mixing with kibble. Better to pick one and stick with that. I'm no expert though so am sure others will have better advice x


----------



## Maddiecats (May 7, 2015)

Kellyf1 do you feed raw please? Thanks


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Maddiecats said:


> Can you feed raw and kibble at the same time? Thanks


Not at the same meal....

Inzi and Kiki have some raw meals - particularly meat on bone - chicken wings, duck necks, ribs etc.


----------



## Kellyf1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes I do and have been feeding it from when we picked Harvey up at 10 weeks - he will be 5 on Sunday. I buy a complete meal - 80% meat, 10%, 5% offal and 5% veg, garlic, pumpkin seeds and spirulina. I purchase from a company called Landywoods in the uk and cost is around £70 for 60 days worth includes delivery. My Harvey is a springer X standard poodle so eats more than a cockerpoo.


----------



## Maddiecats (May 7, 2015)

Sorry just seen your earlier post! Puppy brain! Just seems such a big thing to choose, dont want to get it wrong especially for the puppy. Think we have all been pushed by the big kibble producers into believing it is best, then it is hard to believe that raw is best even though logically it should be, hence my indecision!


----------



## Kellyf1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Maddicats - totally understand how you feel and everyone has an opinion. I really do believe that you have to decide what will work for you, your pup and your family. Some raw feeders do DIY where they balance out the raw meals themselves and there is many arguments over whether you give veg or not or whether you give supplements or not. Others have very healthy dogs on kibble. My personal view was down to previously having a Westie who had skin problems. She was kibble fed and I would love to have seen if her skin was better on a raw diet as it is suggested or if nothing would have changed as Westies often have skin problems. All I can say is my Harvey seems to doing well on his raw diet, he is a lovely weight, his teeth are good, his coat is good and when we bring our new pup home we will be changing him to a raw diet. Good luck with your decision whatever you decide x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I switch to raw from high quality kibble as Beemer was underweight on kibble and trying to increase the amount just gave him runny poos. I've tried commercial brands, diy raw, and now I get one that is made fairly close but small place out of California. She started making her own food for her dogs and then grew the business. I only get organic and grass fed proteins and she balances the mix for organ meat and bone. I found her as I ran out of time to do it myself as I've gone back to work full time. But I think I'll go back to making it on my own once I have a bit more flexibility. If you aren't familiar with race feeding, I say start with premade stuff before trying it on your own. And like others, I'd never turn back to kibble. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Just to give balance - Chance is fed kibble. I researched a good quality kibble without rubbish and fillers and she is fit and in great condition. It makes life easier if we are going out and I can just take her meals easily and feed her in a moment. 

Molly has pancreatitis and is fed home cooked food as she needs to have very low fat and was not happy with any of the commercial diets which would have been suitable for her.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My two came to me from the breeders with kibble. Max never ate very much, totally disinterested, runny poos and teeny tiny. I swapped him to cooked meat and then went to raw after I dropped a piece of raw stewing steak and he pounced on it and ate it with relish. 
The issue with raw lay me, and my feelings. I've got over it and wouldn't go back to kibble ever!


----------



## MyFavoriteFido (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey! Does anywhere here use FreshPet food mixed with the raw food? I'm searching for dog owners that want to talk about their dog in order to improve FreshPet products for a chance to earn free pet products!

If you're interested please take this survey for a chance to join a closed pet panel:

https://rmrsurveys.com/projects/t1603100


----------



## Maddiecats (May 7, 2015)

Thanks to all for the info, especially the post that said the problem with raw is in my head &I not with the concept. I have made the leap into raw food and am very happy. After careful thought I found a company on the allaboutdogfood.co.uk website that make a complete diet (Luna & me), and having spoken to the owner decided to make the change. Puppy and older cockapoo LOVE this food, Hoover it up like you wouldn't believe, perfect poos and wonderful condition. It is is great as they make a puppy recipe as well. Thanks To you all and Sammy and Darren at Luna & me


----------

